# Desipramine?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with this drug? my doctor just FINALLY prescribed another different antidepressant after being on all the SSRIS and SNRIS. It took me four years to get something other than a first line treatment.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this drug? my doctor just FINALLY prescribed another different antidepressant after being on all the SSRIS and SNRIS. It took me four years to get something other than a first line treatment.


I'm glad for you. I wish I could try a TCA too.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

No experience, but would be insterested in hearing about yours when you've been on it for a few weeks/notice effects


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this drug? my doctor just FINALLY prescribed another different antidepressant after being on all the SSRIS and SNRIS. It took me four years to get something other than a first line treatment.


Hey good luck man and keep us updated
I been looking at the TCA's the last few days coz I can see parnate is not going to work. 
Imiplamine is my next hope


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes i take Imipramine TCA Antidepressant. Works good. Kind of hard to urinate on it


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Yes i take Imipramine TCA Antidepressant. Works good. Kind of hard to urinate on it


Yeah I have read how its used to control enuresis 
Do you get the urge to pee and just cant go ? That would suck! 
Did you try other AD,s and they just didn't work for you ?
Does Imipramine make your anxiety better ? 
And do you find it energizing or sedating ?

Sorry for all the questions but your the first person I have found on it


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

i have taken TCAs but not desimipramine or imipramine however i hear that the iimipramine drugs are much better for OCD and GAD combined than nortriptyline and amitriptyline which is what i have been on in the past

TCAS have strong antihistamine effects so expect VERY dry mouth, and sleep with a bottle of water by your bedside. Urination can slow down and it can take a long time to eventually pee and its worse in men apparently
Sexual side effects are common too, pretty similar to SSRIs in that respect but the most common sexual side effect with TCA medications tend to be delayed ejaculation. Sexual dysfunction is longer lasting on SSRI meds.

TCAS also have the notorioty for causing weight gain and intense hunger. Being similar to a potent antihistamine it has the same antichollergenic effects.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Desimipramine is used for ADHD sometimes... I was offered it but decided to stick with PRN use of Addy instead.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bacon said:


> Yes i take Imipramine TCA Antidepressant. Works good. Kind of hard to urinate on it


 Does desipramine help your anxiety? have you gained any weight on it?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

blakeyz said:


> Yeah I have read how its used to control enuresis
> Do you get the urge to pee and just cant go ? That would suck!
> Did you try other AD,s and they just didn't work for you ?
> Does Imipramine make your anxiety better ?
> ...


Its just hard to pee sometimes and get the stream going

Im on Paxil also both of them together and they work

It works VERY well for my Panic attacks im on it because of them.

VERY Sedating! Defiantly at night is when i take it.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Does desipramine help your anxiety? have you gained any weight on it?


he takes imipramine...diff'rent med.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Does desipramine help your anxiety? have you gained any weight on it?


I take Imipramine and it is working great actually. I wake up in the morning and i feel normal. Its doing good work so far. I hope your TCA helps you. Its worth a shot. And iv been loosing alot of weight due to Vyvanse which seems to kill my appetite for 12-13 hours while its in effect. Only issue is the problem with urination and it takes a few minutes to get the urination going. My Panic attacks have defiantly gone down alot. My Combo of meds is doing its job now. I used to need almost up to 4 mg a day of Xanax to control the panic disorder. The TCA + .5 mg Nightly is working great now. Trying to turn that .5 nightly into PRN.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bacon said:


> I take Imipramine and it is working great actually. I wake up in the morning and i feel normal. Its doing good work so far. I hope your TCA helps you. Its worth a shot.


 Cool. I hope so too. The doctor made some sense this time after trying several SSRIS and SNRIS on me for the past four years. I should of seen another doctor but I stayed with him because of his experience and psychoanalysis.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Cool. I hope so too. The doctor made some sense this time after trying several SSRIS and SNRIS on me for the past four years. I should of seen another doctor but I stayed with him because of his experience and psychoanalysis.


Yeah usually people have to stick with the same doctor for way to long before it gets to party time. I'm seeing mine in 2 days about Imipramine 
I read this on the crazyboards

"Desipramine is an active intermediate metabolite of Tofranil (imipramine). So just as Lexapro has fewer and less harsh side effects than Celexa, the same may apply to desipramine and imipramine. However, Tofranil (imipramine) is more like Wellbutrin than Celexa, and desipramine is just one of two metabolites along with the imipramine that do something, so desipramine may not do it for you."
It kind of influenced me a bit about which one to try tbo


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Desipramine is primarily a Norepinephrine Reuptake Inhibitor.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

update: Its been almost a month and still no response to the med Norpramin (desipramine). I hope to get on another drug but my psychiatrist is more likely to bump up the dose before trying a different class of action.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been on Paxil 40mg about 2 weeks and Imipramine 75mg 1 week
Haven't noticed anything yet but i found it hard to piss on Paxil and then when i added Imipramine it got even worse. 
But it's not that bad and hoping for some relief soon
Imipramine are best tasting antidepressant i have ever had
I feel like sucking on them like a lolly


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

imipramine's the only antidepressant who has a song dedicated to ("Lithium" by Nirvana isn't about the medication)


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

i'm 75mg Imipramine and 40mg paxil
Dunno if I should go up
Probably have to think about serotonin syndrome and some point

Are you feeling anything yet ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

update: today I will be starting 100 mg of norpramin(desipramine) and see how it goes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bump. I have a question is 100mg of desipramine the highest dose? I want to know because the 100mg isnt working for me. I need an up of the dose or another med.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think 150mg is the highest dose but i could be wrong.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for your response as always


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm seeing 200 mg on this chart; http://www.slschofield.com/medicine/psychiatric_drugs_chart.html



> Dosage: 50-200mg
> (300mg max)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Jim I have one last question in general does desipramine or any other antidepressant cause discontinuation syndrome if stopped cold turkey? Even if the pill didn't work to begin with? The reason I ask is because I have a dilemma with my prescription being refilled because it hasn't been run through my Texas Medicaid insurance and I ran out of pills and concerned about withdawl


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Some certainly do, especially short acting ones such as Effexor and Paxil. 
However I'm not sure about desipramine specifically as it's pretty old and there don't seem to be as many user experiences with it as the newer ones.


----------

